# Hilfe und Infos zur Hausautomation



## dosano (21 November 2014)

Hallo,

ich werde nächstes Jahr Wahrscheinlich mit dem Hausbau beginnen.
Erst zu mir ich kenne mich ein Wenig mit Assembler und µC aus und bin 
„Lernfähig“.
Ich habe mich im Internet Informiert und mir selber ein paar Gedanken 
gemacht.
Zunächst habe ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt mit µC etwas zu Realisieren.
Doch das würde eine Ewige Baustelle sein was nur bedingt mit modernen 
Bussystemen und Sensoren Kompatibel ist (0-10V Sensoren, 1-Wire, Dali, 
DMX etc…)
Sicher liesen sich viele dieser Probleme mit dem Nötigem Aufwand lösen. 
Möchte aber von der Hardware eine Stabile und Zuverlässige Umgebung.

Als nächstes habe ich mich mit WAGO und Codesys befasst.
Die Programmierung mit Codesys würde ich sicher erlernen können. Einige 
Versuche habe ich schon mit einer 750-841 gemacht. Das einzige was mich 
hier Stört ist die Visualisierung aber dazu später mehr.

Mir wurde dann Loxone empfohlen da diese von der Software immer gepflegt 
werden , eine Super Visu haben und das Programmieren ist recht einfach.
Das System Ansicht ist wirklich Top. Es fällt für mich persönlich auch 
in die Engere Wahl. Das was mich aber richtig an diesem System Stört ist 
das man wenn man einen Eingang brauch eine Extension für um die 300€ 
kaufen muss welche Eingänge und Ausgänge hat welche man aber nicht 
braucht bzw. man nur eines von beiden braucht. Als ich mir das System 
angesehen habe haben mir vor allem die ganzen Schnittstellen gefallen 
KNX, DMX, 1-Wire, RS232, Modbus etc. Gleich kam mir der Gedanke einfach 
mit ner Wago oder Beckhoff Eingängen und Ausgängen einzulesen und per 
Schnittstelle an den Loxonoe Server weiter zu geben. Doch die von Loxone 
sind nicht blöd und wenn man so in den Foren liest wird das System immer 
geschlossener. Kommunikation über Schnittstellen funktioniert nur 
bedingt.
Was nach meiner Meinung zur Folge hat das wenn man Loxone nimmt dann nur 
zu 100% und mit Gerätschaften welche sie verkaufen.

Als nächstes wieder zurück zu Wago und Beckhoff. Industriestandart steht 
nach meiner Meinung für Zuverlässigkeit was ja ein Entscheidender Faktor 
ist. Plus Schnittstellen und Erweitungsmöglichkeiten welche nur durch 
Faktoren wie Platz, Geld und wissen begrenzt sind. Bis auf 2eres sind 
diese Probleme zu Lössen.
Was mich aber hier Stört bzw. warum ich immer noch zu Loxone schiele ist 
die Visualisierung und Programmierung.
Eine Visu mit Beckhoff und Wago zu erstellen welche auf Smartphones, 
Tablett usw. funktioniert ist so wie ich das Verstanden und Versucht 
habe etwas Knifflig.

Mittlerweile sehe ich auch vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht mehr!

Was könnt ihr mir Empfehlen bzw. mit was habt ihr eure Hausautomation 
verwirklicht?
Beckhoff mit Atvise oder Spidercontroll?
Wago mit Visam?
Visualisierung mit PC und Symcon
Loxone?
Folgende Faktoren sollte das System haben
*Langlebigkeit
*Zuverlässigkeit
*Ersatzteil Beschaffung in 20 Jahren
*Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten
*Offen für neue Systeme
*Visualisierung Möglichkeiten auf Smartphone Tablets etc.
*Externer Zugriff über Internet
*Benachrichtigungen
*Intelligent (was aber von der Programmierung abhängt)
*Kostengünstig!


----------



## Knaller (21 November 2014)

Moin
Wir haben zu Hause KNX verbaut. Es gibt verschiedene  Hersteller. das System ist zertifiziert ist seit langem im Markt eingeführt.   Zur Visu gibt es verschiedene Lösung von kostenlos bis teuer.    Für mich das wichtigste es wird keine zentraleinheit benötigt.  Ich hatte mir meinen server abgeschossen und trotz dem ging das Licht und die Rollos konnten Verfahren werden.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dosano (21 November 2014)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin
> Wir haben zu Hause KNX verbaut. Es gibt verschiedene  Hersteller. das System ist zertifiziert ist seit langem im Markt eingeführt.   Zur Visu gibt es verschiedene Lösung von kostenlos bis teuer.    Für mich das wichtigste es wird keine zentraleinheit benötigt.  Ich hatte mir meinen server abgeschossen und trotz dem ging das Licht und die Rollos konnten Verfahren werden.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Danke für deine Antwort.
KNX möchte ich nicht. 
Aufgrund der Kosten und Persönlichen erfahrung halte ich von KNX nicht viel.
Ist aber nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (21 November 2014)

Ob Wago oder Beckhoff ist eher eine Glaubensfrage. Ich sage Wago der nächste Beckhoff. Bei der Visu bist du ja nicht an Codesys gebunden und könntest ja nächste Woche mal nach Nürnberg (wenn es nicht zu weit ist). Ich glaube DIE Lösung gibt es sowieso nicht aber mit etwas Fleiß und Geduld geht vieles. Und auch wenn sie (noch nicht) so toll aussieht klappt meine Wago Visu per Smartphone Top.


----------



## SPS-freak1 (21 November 2014)

Also ich habe mein Haus mit wago sps, knx Sensoren, relais bzw knx dimmaktoren und einer x solution visu auf meinem nas Server realisiert. Stand heute, alles was ich will zu einem erschwinglichen Preis. Wobei ich sagen muss, das ein Knx schaltaktor mit 20 Kanälen jetzt auch nicht recht viel mehr kostet als Relais samt Karte etc


----------



## Knaller (21 November 2014)

Moin
Das mit den Kosten ist so eine Sache.  Mit KNX hab ich eine dezentrale Installation realisiert.  Die Kosten müssen echt genau kalkuliert werden.   Also SPS mit den I/O  vielleicht Relais und schaltschrank  da sind die Kosten auch nicht so niedrig.    Aber wie gesagt alles Geschmacksache und der Geldbeutel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GLT (21 November 2014)

dosano schrieb:


> KNX möchte ich nicht... Persönlichen erfahrung halte ich von KNX nicht viel.
> Ist aber nur meine Meinung.


Nur interessehalber - welche persönliche Erfahrung hättest Du wie gemacht hinsichtlich KNX?

Loxone - der MS als Einstieg erscheint günstig, aber insgesamt ist das System nicht so günstig, wie es erscheint u. die Möglichkeiten sind im Vergleich zu anderen "Systemen" dagegen wesentlich eingeschränkter.

Persönlich würde ich die Stärken von KNX u. WAGO kombinieren, alternativ WAGO alleine.


----------



## dosano (21 November 2014)

Hallo,
danke für eure Antworten. Ich werde nächste Woche so wies im  Moment aus sieht zur IPC nach Nürnberg fahren. Werde mir dort auch  Beckhoff, Wago, Advise und andere Hersteller ansehen.
Nur wie es  immer so ist. Auf den Messen sieht immer alles toll und super einfach  aus. In der Praxis ist das dagegen immer ein anderes Kapitel :grin:.
Deswegen lege ich persönlich viel auf Erfahrungswerte. 
KNX  ist aus meiner Sicht doch zu eingeschränkt (Schnittstellen, Visu,  etc.). Bevor mir jetzt einige den Kopf abreisen das ist meine Meinung  dazu.
Sicher Zentralfunktionen Lichsteuerung Rolladensteuerung usw Funktioniert sicher alles wenn man den KNX Bus ordentlich aufbaut.
Aber ich bin nie recht warm mit KNX geworden. Werde diesen auch nicht Verbauen.

Bei  Loxone find ich es halt schade das die Firma sich immer mehr  einkapselt. Bin zwar kein Kunden und habe mich auch nur über das  Internet Informiert aber was man da liest ist dan doch schon etwas  Krass.
Das was bei Loxone der Riesen Vorteil wäre ist das die Visu immer Aktualliesiert und auf den neusten Stand gehalten wird. Was natürlich bei einer Visu welche an selber macht nicht der fall ist.


----------



## Knaller (21 November 2014)

Moin 
Der Kopf ist ab.  Also Schnittstellen und visu's gibt es sehr sehr viele.  die Bussysteme fürs Smart home kommen.  Eine Hausautomatisierung muss immer ordentlich gemacht Seins. Der WAF ist so wichtig. Die Störung mit meinem Router /Server war schon Ein minus Punkt für mich.  Aber händisch ging ja   Auf der Messe in Nürnberg geht es um Drive's und SPS'en.   Hausautomatisierung ist hier nicht so angesagt da ist die Light und Building in Frankfurt besser. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dosano (21 November 2014)

Ja ich weiss das ich mit der Aussage in ein paar Leuten auf die Füsse getretten bin.
Was heisst WAF? Ich gehe zur IPC von der Arbeit aus nicht Privat. Light und Building ist aber erst wieder 2016 nicht?


----------



## Knaller (21 November 2014)

WAF. Woman akzept Faktor.  Das ist beim Hausbau der wichtigste Punkt 
Auf meine Füße bist du nicht getreten.  Ich bin in das Thema auch rein gestolpert.   Heute würde ich einiges wieder anders machen.   Ich hatte Glück das ich beim Umbau im Erdgeschoss 200 Meter leerrohr verbaut habe. Da konnte ich einiges nachträglich ändern.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dosano (21 November 2014)

WAF sehr wichtiger faktor:lol::lol::lol:. 
Werde deswegen versuchen die Steuerung so einfach und Unkompliziert zu machen wies geht.
Das Konzept werde ich vieleicht von Loxone Übernehmen. 
Das  heisst in jedem Raum einen Grossen Taster und einen Taster mit 4  Schaltpunkten. Lichtszenen Temperatur Einstellung usw werden über der  Visu erledigt.
Dadurch können auch ältere Generationen einfach das Licht einschalten und die Rollo hoch oder zu fahren.
Was genau würdest du anders machen?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 November 2014)

dosano schrieb:


> Ja ich weiss das ich mit der Aussage in ein paar Leuten auf die Füsse getretten bin.
> Was heisst WAF? Ich gehe zur IPC von der Arbeit aus nicht Privat. Light und Building ist aber erst wieder 2016 nicht?



2016 ist natürlich weit, aber die regionalen Elektroetechnik-
messen wie die eltefa und elektrotechnik sind im Frühjahr,
die get nord läuft noch morgen - vielleicht ist davon etwas 
für Dich erreichbar. 
e


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 November 2014)

dosano schrieb:


> ...
> KNX  ist aus meiner Sicht doch zu eingeschränkt (Schnittstellen, Visu,  etc.). Bevor mir jetzt einige den Kopf abreisen das ist meine Meinung  dazu...



Wenn Du mit "eingeschränkt" proprietär meinst, also 
nicht zugänglich stimmt das. 

Machbar ist mit KNX schon recht viel, aber eben mit einem 
enormen Aufwand. Es wird dort nur parametriert, man ist
auf die hinterlegten Funktionen angewiesen, frei programmierbar
ist etws anderes. Andererseits kommst Du mit einem IP-Gateway
problemlos ans Ethernet. 

Wenn man den folgenden Bericht liest, will man eher kein KNX 
mehr haben:

http://www.elektro.net/41290/angriffe-auf-gebaeudeleitsysteme/


----------



## Knaller (21 November 2014)

Moin

Weniger Bedienelemente !!!!
Mehr bewegungs bzw Präsenz Melder    Mehr auf lichtszenen achten    Im Bad bedienelemte in den Fliesen verstecken.   Sprich kapazitive Schalter.  Siehe Knx User Forum    

Die Besonderheiten mach ich jetzt über die Visu.     iPad und iPhone tauglich.  Weniger ist mehr.      
Zur Zeit überlege ich mir den sogenannten besuchermodus.     Bedienelemente sperren [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weißnix_ (21 November 2014)

*OT- WAF und Bedienbarkeit*

WAF -- nun ja
Es muss die Bedienung im Raum einfach, ohne Nachzudenken also intuitiv möglich sein. Schon hast Du keine Probleme.

Es ist irgendwie, wie mit den Smartföns. Mal eben schnell telefonieren geht gar nicht mehr. 
Taste tippen, um Bildschirm anzuschalten
PIN eingeben oder diese unsäglichen Gesten, deren Schmierspuren charakteristisch sind.
Telefon-App aufrufen.

Dauert irgendwie echt lange.
Ich hab dienstlich noch so einen Nokia-Barren. Ich kenn den Unterschied.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 November 2014)

Knaller schrieb:


> ...
> Zur Zeit überlege ich mir den sogenannten besuchermodus.     Bedienelemente sperren [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]



Hast Du alles so kompliziert gemacht, dass es keiner blickt?

Edit: Ahja verstehe, so wie bei Weißnix .... :lol:


----------



## weißnix_ (21 November 2014)

Knaller schrieb:


> besuchermodus.     Bedienelemente sperren [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]



Hat auch was: wrmes Wasser in der Dusche: 1 Euro in die Schale
Lich in der Toilette 50cent in die SchaleROFLMAO

Refinanziert möglicherweise die Homeautomation. Aber nur bei mehrfach täglich wechselnden Freundinnen ROFLMAO


----------



## dosano (21 November 2014)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin
> Im Bad bedienelemte in den Fliesen verstecken.   Sprich kapazitive Schalter.  Siehe Knx User Forum


Sieht sicher gut aus nur was wenn der Sensor Kaput geht? Fliese runterschalgen?
Bedieelemente Sperren ist sicher sinnvoll. Überhaupt wann die Schwiegermutter zu Besuch kommt.:lol:


----------



## GLT (21 November 2014)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit "eingeschränkt" proprietär meinst, also
> nicht zugänglich stimmt das.


Stimmt m.E. nicht, denn die Informationen sind zugänglich; es ist nirgend festgelegt, dass dies völlig kostenfrei sein muß.



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Machbar ist mit KNX schon recht viel, aber eben mit einem
> enormen Aufwand.


Es kommt darauf an, was realisiert werden soll u. mit was verglichen wird - so ist die Aussage nichts wert.
Gerade in der Installationstechnik/Gebäudeautomation sind viele Aufgaben mit viel weniger Aufwand per KNX erschlagbar.



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Es wird dort nur parametriert, man ist auf die hinterlegten Funktionen angewiesen, frei programmierbar
> ist etws anderes.


Stimmt soviel, wie es auch falsch ist.
Wieviele "Programmierer" verzichten komplett auf vorbereitete Bibliotheken u. schreiben alle Funktionen wirklich frei selber?
Und wer wirklich programmieren "müssen" will - der kann das auch im KNX, da es entsprechende Geräte u. Möglichkeiten gibt.




Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wenn man den folgenden Bericht liest, will man eher kein KNX
> mehr haben:
> 
> http://www.elektro.net/41290/angriffe-auf-gebaeudeleitsysteme/



Inwiefern sollte dieses konstruierte Szenario einen EFH-Besitzer jemals treffen, wenn er nicht die gröbsten Fehler selber macht?



dosano schrieb:


> Sieht sicher gut aus nur was wenn der Sensor Kaput geht? Fliese runterschalgen?


Schonmal was von Kleber+Magnet+Silikonfuge gehört?


----------



## dosano (22 November 2014)

@GLT gehört habe ich schon davon.;-)
Ist sicher eine Option. Vielleicht mache ich auch etwas hinterm Spiegel im Bad.
Aber das sind aber alles Sachen was schon sehr ins Detail gehen. Mein jetziges Problem oder sagen wir meine Jetzige Aufgabe ist mich für ein System zu Entscheiden.
Ich muss schließlich mich noch in die Programmierung des jeweiligen Systems einarbeiten.
Die Verkabelung wird zentral zu einem Punkt geführt das weiß ich jetzt schon. Auch wenn der Verkabelungsaufwand höher und die Leistungslägen auch Insgesamt grösser sind als eine Traditionelle Installation wird das so gemacht.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich sogar bei den Std pro Raum verschieden Kreise machen. Das heißt Schaltbarer Kreis und Kreise welche nicht Schaltbar sind.
Durch die Zentrale Verkabelung bleiben mir alles Optionen offen. Ich könnte sogar KNX verwenden wenn ich wollte.
Das was mir auch wichtig ist ist der Fernzugriff bzw. Benachrichtigung über Mail.
Sind alle Fenster geschlossen, ist die Haustür zu gesperrt, hab ich in der Küche die Kaffeemaschine angelassen?>zur Sicherheit schalte ich die Küche Stromlos. Das ist eine Funktion die Ich gerne haben möchte.
Was ich auch gerne haben möchte bzw. vorsehen werde ist eine Audioanlage im Wohnzimmer Küche Bad und Eltern- Kinderzimmer. Was ich hier verwenden werde weiß ich noch nicht. Sonos habe ich mir angesehen und wäre sehr Interessant.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 November 2014)

GLT schrieb:


> Es kommt darauf an, was realisiert werden soll u. mit was verglichen wird - so ist die Aussage nichts wert.
> Gerade in der Installationstechnik/Gebäudeautomation sind viele Aufgaben mit viel weniger Aufwand per KNX erschlagbar.



Ist Deine Aussage jetzt mehr wert? 

Drehen wir einfach die Frage um. Warum ist nach Deiner 
Meinung kaum ein Wohnhaus mit KNX ausgestattet?



GLT schrieb:


> Stimmt soviel, wie es auch falsch ist.
> Wieviele "Programmierer" verzichten komplett auf vorbereitete Bibliotheken u. schreiben alle Funktionen wirklich frei selber?
> Und wer wirklich programmieren "müssen" will - der kann das auch im KNX, da es entsprechende Geräte u. Möglichkeiten gibt.



In der ETS kann ich nur parametrieren, oder?

Wenn ich etwas frei programmierbares will, 
bin ich bei der SPS. Parallel noch KNX lohnt sich
vielleicht bei großen Einheiten oder im Luxus-
Segment, aber bei den anderen 95 % der Wohn-
häuser eher nicht. Da ziehe ich die paar Steuerkabel 
in den Verteiler.


----------



## GLT (22 November 2014)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ist Deine Aussage jetzt mehr wert?


Qualifizieren wir die Aussagen halt mal.

Ich möchte eine komplette Lüftungszentrale (ZU-,Abluft, Erhitzer,...) realisieren - mit SPS leicht, mit KNX aufwändiger zu realisieren.

Ich möchte eine Gebäudefassade mit mehreren Etagen automatisch beschatten, Einzelbedienung, Zentralbefehle, Sicherheit bei Ausfall Erfassungssensorik, auto. Rücksetzen auf letzte Aktualposition nach Wetterereignis,... - mit SPS ein Riesenaufwand, konventionell gar nicht möglich u. per KNX ein Klacks.



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Drehen wir einfach die Frage um. Warum ist nach Deiner Meinung kaum ein Wohnhaus mit KNX ausgestattet?


In erster Linie durch falsche Beratung/Information der Bauherrn gepaart mit (falschem) Sparzwang der selbigen.
Viele bauen per Bauträger - dort zählt jeder eingesparte Cent (wird aber nicht an Bauherrn weitergegeben) u. bis Bauherr seine Einschränkungen erkennt, ist es für ihn zu spät.
Nicht jeder möchte eine komfortable Elektroinstallation/Gebäudeautmation - gibt ja welche, die geben sich mit einer Hartz4-Elektroinstallation des Sozialwohnungsbaus zufrieden - Hauptsache billig.



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> In der ETS kann ich nur parametrieren, oder?


Jein - die ETS ist nur ein Netzwerkverwaltungstool u. was mittels PlugIns tatsächlich möglich ist, hängt von den Produkten ab.



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wenn ich etwas frei programmierbares will, bin ich bei der SPS.


Wer nur einen Hammer akzeptiert, muss in jeder Aufgabenstellung das Nageleinschlagen sehen, auch wenns darum gar nicht geht.
Will sagen - es gibt nicht DIE beste Lösung, sondern (besser) geeignete, ungeeignete oder völlig überzogene techn. Lösungen.

Warum scharz-weiss als Sichtweise u. sich Möglichkeiten verwehren, anstatt auszuwählen und/oder sogar zu kombinieren?



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Parallel noch KNX lohnt sichvielleicht bei großen Einheiten oder im Luxus-
> Segment, aber bei den anderen 95 % der Wohnhäuser eher nicht. Da ziehe ich die paar Steuerkabel in den Verteiler.


Du siehst also mehr Bedarf für SPSen in Wohnhäusern, anstatt KNX? Also ich kenn mehr Wohnhäuser mit KNX, als mit SPS-Zentralen.


----------



## Knaller (23 November 2014)

Moin
Da gebe ich GLT meine volle Zustimmung.
Leider kennen viele "Elektriker" nicht wirklich was KNX kann.   Ein Kollege von mir hat vor ca 20 Jahren eine Bosch SPS in seinem Haus verbaut.  Jetzt war eine I/O Karte defekt.  Problem = keinen passenden Rechner mehr mit parallele Schnittstelle  und vollem MS-DOS.   bei einer sauberen Datensicherung bei KNX kein Problem.
Ich kenne mehr Bauten mit KNX als SPS   
Gruß Herbert 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfi-sps (23 November 2014)

Hallo dosano,

Wir haben vor zwei Jahren gebaut. Ich habe meine  Haustechnik mit WAGO realisiert. Je zwei Steuerungen (1x EG und 1x OG)  für Beleuchung (Enocean), Heizung,
Jalousien, Fenster, Rauchmelder usw. Eine Steuerung ist für die Lüftung. Als VISU habe ich ein Panel von WAGO 12,1" mit Target VISU.
Funktioniert sehr gut und ist ausbaufähig :wink:. LIB´s gibt es von WAGO kostenlos. Wenn Du ein Problem hast, hilft der WAGO Support weiter.
Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Blockmove (23 November 2014)

Ich hab bei mir auch eine Wogo-SPS für die Homeautomation verbaut.
Als Taster habe ich meist Gira 3-fach Tastsensoren 24V (6 Taster mit 6 LED + Hintergrundbeleuchtung) verbaut.
Verkabelt wurde alles auf normale E/As.
Natürlich ist diese Lösung billiger als KNX, wenn man allerdings den Verkablungsaufwand rechnet, dann würde ich es jetzt mit KNX machen.
Ohne wenn und aber.

Die Lichtsteuerung erfolgt über DALI. Das System überzeugt mich nach wie vor. Vorteil bei den meisten DALI-Dimmern ist, dass sie auch als Tastdimmer funktionieren.
Somit ist eine "Notbedienung" möglich.

Die Visualisierung ist letztlich Spielerei, funktioniert aber recht gut mit der aktuellen Wago-App.

Noch ein Wort zu Loxone:
Du kannst Loxone auch mit KNX kombinieren.
Das mach Loxone sehr reizvoll (auch preislich)

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Loxone Manuel (24 November 2014)

dosano schrieb:


> Bei  Loxone find ich es halt schade das die Firma sich immer mehr  einkapselt. Bin zwar kein Kunden und habe mich auch nur über das  Internet Informiert aber was man da liest ist dan doch schon etwas  Krass.
> Das was bei Loxone der Riesen Vorteil wäre ist das die Visu immer Aktualliesiert und auf den neusten Stand gehalten wird. Was natürlich bei einer Visu welche an selber macht nicht der fall ist.



Hallo,

darf ich Fragen von wo du diese Information hast ?
Würde mir das gerne ansehen.
Kannst mir auch gerne eine PN senden.

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## Vitrex (26 November 2014)

dosano schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Was könnt ihr mir Empfehlen bzw. mit was habt ihr eure Hausautomation
> ...



schon mal von eq-3 gehört. Energiesparend und auch sehr gut bei neubauten.


----------



## Knaller (27 November 2014)

Moin

Alles eine Sache der Überzeugung.
Wir haben KNX eingesetzt. Mit einer Visu über Raspberry.
Sowie KNX Controll mit dirket zugriff Als Android  App.
eq-3 ist das System von Conrad und ELV  und ist auch nicht  billiger.    Die Inbetriebnahme erfordert auch eine gewisse Einarbeitung. 

Gruß Herbert


----------

